# If 2 subs are good, and 4 even better, what do you call 9?



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I call it my living room! This is what it looks like in my house right now:




























About a year ago I said to myself "ya know, I want to see what it's like to evaluate subwoofers". Seemed harmless enough at the time, but I should have known better; between my inherent tenacity, and being type A to begin with, this is how it turned out. That's not all of them either; I have three others boxed up waiting for call tags so I can send them back. For those counting that's an even dozen subwoofers, and that doesn't include the ones I've already reviewed and sent back. Well, sort of; three of them in the picture I have reviewed, two of which I now own. I also own a third sub, which is among them as well, but I'm not telling which it is. Yup, it's a tough job, but someone has to do it. 

And before anyone asks... no, my living room is not where I store them. I have a spare bedroom that I use as a staging area, but it was too small for me to line up that many subwoofers and get a picture - I just couldn't back up far enough.


So how about a little contest? Think you know your subwoofers? Can you guess what they are? See if you can at least get all the manufacturers, or if you're feeling brave go for the model too. Betcha no one gets every one of them... 











Front Row (left to right)
1:
2:
3:
4:
5:











Back Row (left to right)
1:
2:
3:
4:


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Boy, are you going to need a chiropractor! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I am not going to even venture to guess on the rest but I know one is the new Power Sound Audio sub.

I feel ashamed that I use the moniker Sub_crazy and cannot rattle off the names in a second flat. I have been to immersed in DIY subs for too long and have lost my way on the commercial side :sob:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I see a Klipsch...


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

No, it's a Polk and I believe the first is NHT...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

drdoan said:


> Boy, are you going to need a chiropractor! Have fun. Dennis


What an unexpected thing to hear from you... :rofl2:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sub_crazy said:


> I am not going to even venture to guess on the rest but I know one is the new Power Sound Audio sub.


One down, eleven to go.

Care to guess which PSA model?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Gregr said:


> I see a Klipsch...


No Klipsch's (Klipsches?).


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Gregr said:


> No, it's a Polk and I believe the first is NHT...


No Polks or NHT's either. :rubeyes:


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

Is one of them an SVS sealed box model? I'm eyeing the second one from the left on the first row.

BTW, I'd pay mony to hear what would happen if you played WOTW through all of them at the same time :bigsmile:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jdent02 said:


> Is one of them an SVS sealed box model? I'm eyeing the second one from the left on the first row.


Nope, none of them are from SVS.




jdent02 said:


> BTW, I'd pay mony to hear what would happen if you played WOTW through all of them at the same time :bigsmile:


The thought has crossed my mind too, but then I would have to fix the walls afterwards...:hsd:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

the one with the wood finish is kinda shaped like a velodyne.im not 100% sure though.you must be going to do a sub shootout.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

pharoah said:


> the one with the wood finish is kinda shaped like a velodyne.im not 100% sure though.you must be going to do a sub shootout.


Nope, not a Velodyne. It does kinda look as though I could do a shootout, but I'm just doing individual reviews on them. They've been sent to me over the past month or so for that very reason. It was just a timing issue; they all came within a short period of time, so I got backed up. I've never had this many at once.


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Good grief! And I though my setup was overkill with 2 Klipsch and an SVS!!! What are you planning on doing with them? I'm willing to bet that you could probably pick up a pretty penny for the lot :unbelievable:


----------



## lwj81 (Jan 27, 2008)

I see an Atlantic Technology and a Simply sound roomba


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

epereira said:


> Good grief! And I though my setup was overkill with 2 Klipsch and an SVS!!! What are you planning on doing with them? I'm willing to bet that you could probably pick up a pretty penny for the lot :unbelievable:


The owners might object to me selling them I'm afraid... 

Only three are mine, the other six are waiting for me to do reviews on them - I have to send those back when I'm done. Normally I'll have two, maybe three, but the stars aligned somehow and I was flooded with deliveries in just a few weeks. I'm usually better at staggering the shipments, but sometimes a manufacturer will just send one in spite of my best efforts.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

lwj81 said:


> I see an Atlantic Technology and a Simply sound roomba


Very good - you got two of them. Well, 1.5 anyway; it's actually a _Rumba_... :rofl:


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Hi Jim:

I would be very interested in your reviews once you are done. Would you be publishing the results somewhere - and are you reviewing them individually or as comparisons? Nice project!
E



theJman said:


> The owners might object to me selling them I'm afraid...
> 
> Only three are mine, the other six are waiting for me to do reviews on them - I have to send those back when I'm done. Normally I'll have two, maybe three, but the stars aligned somehow and I was flooded with deliveries in just a few weeks. I'm usually better at staggering the shipments, but sometimes a manufacturer will just send one in spite of my best efforts.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

epereira said:


> I would be very interested in your reviews once you are done. Would you be publishing the results somewhere - and are you reviewing them individually or as comparisons? Nice project!
> E


All my reviews are done on an indivudal basis. While I do believe there is value in comparsion testing it's proven too difficult to have matched competitors sent to me at the same time, so at least for now I've stopped exploring that as an option.

My reviews are published in several different places, including here on HTS (I'm one of the staff reviewers). You can find about a years worth in the subwoofer review section. I used to be prolific because of my personality, now it's because I'm buried under a mountain of subwoofers...


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

theJman said:


> One down, eleven to go.
> 
> Care to guess which PSA model?


I am guessing the XS15?


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I got another one, first row on the left is the RSL Speedwoofer 10. The sliver thin slot port gave it away


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sub_crazy said:


> I am guessing the XS15?


Yup, that's the one. :T


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sub_crazy said:


> I got another one, first row on the left is the RSL Speedwoofer 10. The sliver thin slot port gave it away


That's 2 of them you got now. So how about the rest? :heehee:


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

is the one in the back row with a level knob on top a boston?i had a boston sub one time that had a level knob in the exact same spot.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Since it appears as though the guesses have ceased, perhaps it's time I disclose what the 9 subwoofers are. So, here they are...

Front Row (left to right)
1: RSL SpeedWoofer 10
2: Simply Sound Audio Rumba 12
3: Phase Technology WL-12
4: Atlantic Technology 444SB
5: Source Loudspeaker HVS 10

Back Row (left to right)
1: XTZ W12.16
2: EbenLee Audio ELA-4
3: SpeakerCraft V12
4: PowerSound Audio XS15


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Now that we know what they are time for you to plug them all in and let them rip :yes: :hsd:

You know you want to


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

sub_crazy said:


> Now that we know what they are time for you to plug them all in and let them rip :yes: :hsd:
> 
> You know you want to


The thought has certainly crossed my mind... :bigsmile:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Who..., What. I've owned passive Phese Tech. I loved them..., then. Wow I have alot to learn.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Gregr said:


> Who..., What. I've owned passive Phese Tech. I loved them..., then. Wow I have alot to learn.


The Phase Tech sub is actually the next review to be published. Stay tuned...


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Before Phese Tech I had never heard of a sub/sat system. Without these Anya' and Enigma would have been a totally diff exp. These early Phase tech had a nice effect but a little more muddy than musical, now that I think of it. Still that was 20+-yrs ago.


----------

